# أين يعمل خريجى الميكاترونكس بمصروالامارات؟



## روزاما المراغى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

هل يعرف احدكم اين يمكن ان يعمل خريج هندسةالميكاترونيات بمصر او بالامارات
ام انه يكون بديلالمهندس الميكانيكا؟


----------



## esoliman26 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

يا جماعة الخير هندسة الميكاترونكس من أحدث التخصصات التى تواكب التقنيات الحديثة فى الدول المتقدمة , نعم فى دول العالم الثالث لم يتم الألمام بمفهوم الميكاترونكس لأنه لايوجد بها صناعات حديثة ولكنها تستورد جزء منها عموما خريج الميكاترونكس يستطيع العمل فى مجال الطائرات , مصانع السيارات ,مصانع الأدوية , الشركات التى تعمل فى أنظمةالتحكم فى المبانى , والتى تعمل أيضافى تطبيق تكنولوجيا الجرين بيلدينج , المعدات الثقيلة الحديثة , شركات البترول , الهندسة الطبية ......الخ والمستقبل واعد لهذا المجال وخصصوصا مع الحصول على دورات بعد التخرج سواء فى بعض تخصصات الميكانيكا ( تكييف-أحتراق داخلى -تربينات غازية ..... ) وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## adison2000 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/76859-in-that-work-engineer-mechatronics*


----------

